# Safety measures required



## Apoorv82 (May 3, 2012)

What are the safety measure requires that should be taken with kids under 10 years old.??


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

The most important safety rule/requirement is wearing a PFD at all times on deck or cockpit.


----------



## br3nt (Mar 28, 2009)

I've seen other posts suggesting a pfd even when on/at the dock.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Apoorv82 said:


> What are the safety measure requires that should be taken with kids under 10 years old.??


Sniff, sniff... smells like Spamowhamo. You have exactly 24 hours b4 I give you the boot...


----------



## RNC725 (Aug 19, 2010)

ok, i'll bit?? what is spamowhamo? I thught it was a fair question -- whatdid i miss?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

RNC725 said:


> ok, i'll bit?? what is spamowhamo? I thught it was a fair question -- whatdid i miss?


His link in his sig and his IP address (which you may not be able to see). The link is the real killer. Something tells me that if you click it, you won't see anything about boats. However, you might get some real cheap Viagra (and the virus to follow... not pun intended)!!

Brian


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Apoorv82 said:


> What are the safety measure requires that should be taken with kids under 10 years old.??


On the off-chance that anyone reading this has kids under 10 and isn't sure what to do:

Wearing of PFD's by all and sundry is obvious and a tether is a good idea if you can get them to wear one. The non-obvious one is that, if, heaven forbid, they do happen to fall overboard, a designated adult (usually their mother! ) has to be ready to *instantly* go in after them.

Normal MOB recovery procedures apply from there.


----------

